# FLICKR Pro



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone using this? If so how fast is it and is it worth the £32 per year as tried postimage as replacement for PB for 3rd party hosting but uploading more that 2 pics at time a real pain so want faster solution.
Was looking at icloud but it seems to be a pain for 3rd party hosting having to create new folders for doing that?

any advice welcome as I have 30k images that need a new home that's going to hopefully be here for long term, TIA


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I looked at Flickr Pro (or whatever they called it then) a few years back and decided I'd be better off paying for web hosting, cost me less and I have much more control over how they're displayed, etc 

If you want to just upload the original and then have it auto resized for forums like this, etc then you probably are better off with the likes of Flickr, and I will say I've never had issues uploading when I've used the basic one - fairly swift and easy.

If you are uploading full scale images though, it may take a while and that's probably more dependent on your internet's upload speed than the host site


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MagpieRH said:


> I looked at Flickr Pro (or whatever they called it then) a few years back and decided I'd be better off paying for web hosting, cost me less and I have much more control over how they're displayed, etc
> 
> If you want to just upload the original and then have it auto resized for forums like this, etc then you probably are better off with the likes of Flickr, and I will say I've never had issues uploading when I've used the basic one - fairly swift and easy.
> 
> If you are uploading full scale images though, it may take a while and that's probably more dependent on your internet's upload speed than the host site


Thanks yes, there lies some of the problem our internet is poor and people 100m from me has fiber so annoying, yes uploading full size pics from my eos70d


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks yes, there lies some of the problem our internet is poor and people 100m from me has fiber so annoying, yes uploading full size pics from my eos70d


TBH that's probably your issue then; full size JPEGs straight out of the camera are what, 6 or 7MB each?
If you want a backup, you're better off with an external drive (and, if you're being pedantic, another remote medium like cloud storage), and then just upload the pics you want to share at a reduced size (I tend to go 1200px on the longest side, reasonable size without losing too much detail) to something like Flickr. You'll find those pics are more like 300kB each, much quicker to upload :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MagpieRH said:


> TBH that's probably your issue then; full size JPEGs straight out of the camera are what, 6 or 7MB each?
> If you want a backup, you're better off with an external drive (and, if you're being pedantic, another remote medium like cloud storage), and then just upload the pics you want to share at a reduced size (I tend to go 1200px on the longest side, reasonable size without losing too much detail) to something like Flickr. You'll find those pics are more like 300kB each, much quicker to upload :thumb:


I have a mini server I back up to a synology disk station on Raid1 two drives but want something online out of house, i wonders of Icloud then onto other option for 3rd party hosting


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have signed up and it works really well moving all my Photobucket stuff over...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have signed up and it works really well moving all my Photobucket stuff over...


I planned just to upload from my iMac rather than onto HD then upload again as want full file pics uploaded, how are you doing it?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> I planned just to upload from my iMac rather than onto HD then upload again as want full file pics uploaded, how are you doing it?


Exactly that way...all my photos are on my Mac in Aperture. So just uploading them all again.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Exactly that way...all my photos are on my Mac in Aperture. So just uploading them all again.


Great did you just create same folder names and just bulk and sort out when in ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah done it all manual cant get the plugin in Aperture to work as Apple have ceased all support for it now.


----------

